# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  υψιλη θερμοκρασια laptop

## yianni99

καλησπερα.
μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να ελεγξω αν ειναι στα επιτρεπομενα ορια η θερμοκρασια που ανεβαζει το λαπτοπ?
στο σημειο που ειναι το ανεμιστηρακι βλεπω πως ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια και δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε αυτο το coolerακι να δουλευει,

ο υπολογιστης ειναι samsung rf510 intel core i5 me 4gb ram

μηπως καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει;
ευχαριστω
γιαννης

----------


## picdev

κατέβασε το core temp και πας μας τι γράψει

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

κοίτα μην έχει μαζέψει σκόνη και έχει μπουκώσει η ψύκτρα.

Δεύτερον, πόσο καιρό τον έχεις; πιθανόν να έχει ξεραθεί η θερμαγώγιμη... για αυτό θα χρειαστεί να το ανοίξεις, να ξεβιδώσεις την ψύκτρα του επεξεργαστή, να καθαρίσεις με οινόπνευμα τσιπάκι/ψύκτρα, να του βάλεις καινούρια θερμαγώγιμη (ένα λεπτό φιλμ, ίσα ίσα να καλύπτει την επιφάνεια, τόσο λεπτό που να είναι σχεδόν διάφανο, μην κολυμπάει δηλαδή ο επεξεργαστής στην πάστα...) και να το κλείσεις.

Αν θες να κοιτάξεις θερμοκρασίες, http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software/20-occt

κοίτα επισης μην έχεις πατήσει κανα κουμπάκι που να κλείνει τα ανεμιστήρια.
κοίτα επίσης επίσης μην τρέχει τίποτα συνέχεια (ctrl+shift+esc, επιδόσεις/performance)

----------


## yianni99

> κοίτα μην έχει μαζέψει σκόνη και έχει μπουκώσει η ψύκτρα.
> 
> Δεύτερον, πόσο καιρό τον έχεις; πιθανόν να έχει ξεραθεί η θερμαγώγιμη... για αυτό θα χρειαστεί να το ανοίξεις, να ξεβιδώσεις την ψύκτρα του επεξεργαστή, να καθαρίσεις με οινόπνευμα τσιπάκι/ψύκτρα, να του βάλεις καινούρια θερμαγώγιμη (ένα λεπτό φιλμ, ίσα ίσα να καλύπτει την επιφάνεια, τόσο λεπτό που να είναι σχεδόν διάφανο, μην κολυμπάει δηλαδή ο επεξεργαστής στην πάστα...) και να το κλείσεις.
> 
> Αν θες να κοιτάξεις θερμοκρασίες, http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software/20-occt
> 
> κοίτα επισης μην έχεις πατήσει κανα κουμπάκι που να κλείνει τα ανεμιστήρια.
> κοίτα επίσης επίσης μην τρέχει τίποτα συνέχεια (ctrl+shift+esc, επιδόσεις/performance)




τον υπολογιστη τον εχω περιπου 1,5 χρονο .....οι θερμοκρασιες που μας ενδιαφερουν ποιες ειναι;γραφει core#0   58c    core#2  48c kai   gpu core  50c

----------


## Papas00zas

> κοίτα μην έχει μαζέψει σκόνη και έχει μπουκώσει η ψύκτρα.
> 
> Δεύτερον, πόσο καιρό τον έχεις; πιθανόν να έχει ξεραθεί η θερμαγώγιμη... για αυτό θα χρειαστεί να το ανοίξεις, να ξεβιδώσεις την ψύκτρα του επεξεργαστή, να καθαρίσεις με οινόπνευμα τσιπάκι/ψύκτρα, να του βάλεις καινούρια θερμαγώγιμη (ένα λεπτό φιλμ, ίσα ίσα να καλύπτει την επιφάνεια, τόσο λεπτό που να είναι σχεδόν διάφανο, μην κολυμπάει δηλαδή ο επεξεργαστής στην πάστα...) και να το κλείσεις.
> 
> Αν θες να κοιτάξεις θερμοκρασίες, http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software/20-occt
> 
> κοίτα επισης μην έχεις πατήσει κανα κουμπάκι που να κλείνει τα ανεμιστήρια.
> κοίτα επίσης επίσης μην τρέχει τίποτα συνέχεια (ctrl+shift+esc, επιδόσεις/performance)



Και γρασάρισμα του ανεμιστήρα αν πιθανόν να μη γυριζει σωστά-γυρίχει αργά, ακόμη και με το χερι ή δν γυρίζει καθόλου-δες εδώ τι γράφω: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post501827 
το λάδι που γράφω πρέπει να είναι το δεκάρι, δν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.

----------


## herctrap

εμένα τρέχει έτσι τρία χρόνια τώρα

ο επεξεργαστής είναι πιο κρύος από την μητρηκη

πρώτη φορά το βλέπω - είναι συνηθισμένο στα laptop?

----------


## picdev

> εμένα τρέχει έτσι τρία χρόνια τώρα
> 
> ο επεξεργαστής είναι πιο κρύος από την μητρηκη
> 
> πρώτη φορά το βλέπω - είναι συνηθισμένο στα laptop?



θέλει καθάρισμα η ψήκτρα και αλλαγή πάστας, 3 χρόνια είναι πολλά
προφανώς έχει φράξει η έξοδος του αέρα και ο ζεστός αέρας πηγαίνει πάνω στη μητρική.
τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι θα ζοριστεί ακόμα περισσότερο

----------


## herctrap

πάντα το φύσαγα με το κομπρεσέρ από τον αεραγωγό

τώρα έλυσα 6 βίδες και είχα πρόσβαση στην ψήκτρα





δεν είχε πολύ σκόνη

μαύρο - κόκκινο μας δίνει



που είναι το tacho ( αλλάζει αν φρενάρω τον ανεμιστήρα ) 

το κίτρινο όμως δεν είναι power καθώς είναι dc στα 300mV

*έλεγα να το βάλω να δουλεύει στο full - αλλά μάλλον παίρνει από αλλού ρεύμα

το φύσηξα

και τώρα είμαι 

CPU   : 60
Mobo : 65 
GPU   : 63

και μετά έλυσα ένα άλλο καπάκι μιας και είχε μόνο μια βίδα και είδα αυτό



τι βάζουμε εδώ?

----------


## agis68

σε μηχανάκια Toshiba και σε μερικά HP ή Quantum εχει ενα χωρο τετοιο..Κανονικά σε αυτά που εχω δει χωράει ενα δίσκο (σαν χωρητικότητα)

----------


## Papas00zas

> πάντα το φύσαγα με το κομπρεσέρ από τον αεραγωγό
> 
> τώρα έλυσα 6 βίδες και είχα πρόσβαση στην ψήκτρα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν είχε πολύ σκόνη
> ...



Ο ανεμιστήρας γυρνάει εύκολα ή δύσκολα; μήπως θέλει γράσο.

----------


## herctrap

όχι αυτό είναι μικρότερο από δίσκο 2.5''

----------


## picdev

για να δεις τη βρόμα πρέπει να βγάλεις τον ανεμιστήρα , η ψήκτρα και ο ανεμιστήρας είναι 2 κομμάτια.
οι χάλκινες γρίλιες βουλώνουν και δεν μπορεί να βγει ο αέρας , εκεί πιάνει βρόμα γιατί ο αέρας φυσάει σε αυτή τη κατεύθυνση

----------


## herctrap

τον φυσάς και γυρνάει

δεν θέλει γράσο 

απλά δουλεύει ψηλά σαν το RX8

πάστα αφού πάρουμε τον SSD
σε καμιά βδομάδα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μακριά από OCZ.

απλά, έτσι το λέω...

----------


## herctrap

γιατί????

είναι ο πρώτος SSD που αγοράζω

http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=13059

τι έχουν οι OCZ?

να πάω εδώ?

http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=14050

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

τί έχουν οι OCZ? ας πούμε είναι 10 φορές λιγότερο αξιόπιστοι από τους intel SSD?
ας πούμε ότι είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστοι από τους χειρότερους HDD?
ας πούμε ότι πήρα 2 και ο ένας τα κακάρωσε εντός μίας ώρας;

----------


## herctrap

intell ή Kingston????

http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=14050

http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=13961

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

*INTEL* μα τι χαζό να μη σε αφήνει να απαντήσεις με μικρό μήνυμα

----------


## herctrap

ζήτησα αλλαγή 

+28€ στα 120Gb
+4€ γιατί δεν αντέχω να περιμένω μέχρι την Δευτέρα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ποιόν πήρες;  series 510? 520?

υποθέτω ξέρεις όλα που πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσεις στο λειτουργικό σου, σωστά;

----------


## herctrap

ζήτησα http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=13961
δεν έχουν απαντήσει ακόμα για την αλλαγή 


αλλά και αυτός έχει τον sandforce γμτ

προτείνεις αλλον?

θα πάει σε laptop με δεύτερο δίσκο έναν 500αρι

και τι πρέπει να κάνω στο λειτουργικό? 

τι είναι το AHCI και τι το Raid?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

sandforce ναι, αλλά μόνο η intel έχει καταφέρει να διορθώσει τα προβλήματά του.

όσο για το τι είναι να κάνεις στο os απενεργοποίηση indexing, auto defrag.

για το τί ειναι ahci και τι raid κοίτα στο νετ, θα πάρεις καλύτερη περιγραφή από ότι μπορώ να σου δώσω εγώ

----------

herctrap (15-06-12)

----------


## picdev

το raid δεν σε ενδιαφέρει , είναι τεχνολογίες back up των δεδομένων του δίσκου,υπάρχει raid 1 2 3 4 ktl θα τα κάνεις στο 6ο εξάμηνο στο μάθημα προγραμματισμός πυρήνα λειτουργικών συστημάτων :Biggrin:

----------


## herctrap

που το σεττάρω ahci η raid?
δεν αξίζει ο 330?

ο 520 έχει και αυτός sandforce?

----------


## picdev

το achi το κάνεις απλα enable απο το bios ,δεν κανεις κάτι αλλο, 
με το raid δεν ασχολείσαι

----------


## Papas00zas

> μακριά από OCZ.
> 
> απλά, έτσι το λέω...



Κι απο seagate. 
Θα σ' αφήσει γεια εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> το raid δεν σε ενδιαφέρει , είναι τεχνολογίες back up των δεδομένων του δίσκου,υπάρχει raid 1 2 3 4 ktl θα τα κάνεις στο 6ο εξάμηνο στο μάθημα προγραμματισμός πυρήνα λειτουργικών συστημάτων



το raid? "backup"? ή δεν έχεις περάσει το μάθημα ή σας μαθαίνουνε _μπούρδες_.

----------


## picdev

> το raid? "backup"? ή δεν έχεις περάσει το μάθημα ή σας μαθαίνουνε _μπούρδες_.



σε βλέπω γενικά οτι κάνεις πολύ τον έξυπνο, για άραξε λίγο _Γιώργο Φυσικέ_ γιατί σε βλέπω με ανεβασμένη πίεση.
Γενικά δεν κάνω τον έξυπνο και ούτε "γράφω" εξυπνάδες για να πουλάω μούρη, το raid 1 κάνει clone τα δεδομένα σε 2 ή και παραπάνω δίσκους,το είπα απλά για να το καταλάβει, το raid 0 δεν μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει και γενικά δεν θα κάνω τον έξυπνο να εξηγήσω όλα τα raid ενώ ο ίδιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για αυτό.
Εσύ που είχε ξερόλας έξυπνος και δεν ξέρεις μπούρδες κάτσε να μας πεις για να τα μάθουμε και εμείς, το wikipedia το ξέρω , εσύ είναι το θέμα τι θα μας πείς. πες μας απο το 0 έως το 6

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αν ένας σε διορθώσει, με αναφορές, δεν "κάνει τον έξυπνο". Αν ένας ξέρει ότι το raid δεν είναι backup, (ούτε το υποκαθιστά... υποκαθηστά;... ) δεν είναι "ξερόλας". Όσο για την πρόσκληση/πρόκλησή "πες μας από το 0 εώς το 6", θα σου πω κάτι χρήσιμο: τη διαφορά μεταξύ redundancy (προσπάθεια να αυξήσεις την αξιοπιστία ενός μηχανισμού) και του backup (αντίγραφο ασφαλείας, που χρησιμοποιείς ΟΤΑΝ τα πράματα πάνε στραβά).

----------


## picdev

δεν με νοιάζει να αποδείξω τις γνώσεις μου σε κανέναν , το back up το είπα για να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται, το raid 1 κάνει CLONE, δηλαδή στην ουσία κάνει back up σε πραγματικό χρόνο το κάθε bit που γράφεται στο δίσκο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ναι, αυτό, *δεν* είναι backup... και εξηγείται πολύ καλά στα link που έβαλα.

----------


## Papas00zas

> όχι αυτό είναι μικρότερο από δίσκο 2.5''



Είναι για δίσκο 1.8''.  Υπάρχουν και σε αυτό το μέγεθος, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορούν στη χώρα μας.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> γιατί????
> 
> είναι ο πρώτος SSD που αγοράζω
> 
> http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=13059
> 
> 
> τι έχουν οι OCZ?
> 
> ...



εγω παντως φιλε 
εγω πηρα OCZ και ενας φιλος μου και δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.320707

φιλικα

φιλικα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Καμάρωσε εδώ τα στατιστικά της ocz
είναι, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ,  ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ πιό αναξιόπιστοι από τους intel.

για πόσταρε μία τα smart stats τους από το ocz toolbox... και ρίχνε του μια ματιά κάθε τόσο, κυρίως στο reallocated sector count και pending sectors

και κάνε και μια τσάρκα από το φόρουμ της ocz, θα δεις κάθε μέρα κάπου 10-20 άτομα να έχουν πρόβλημα με bad sectors και να τους λένε οι moderators "επιστρέψτέ το μας με rma".

και γω έχω πάρει 2 OCZ, ίδιο μοντέλο διαφορετική χωρητικότητα, ο ένας τα κακάρωσε εντώς _ωρών_ (τον αντικατέστησα με Intel). ο δεύτερος είναι οκ.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καμάρωσε εδώ τα στατιστικά της ocz
> είναι, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ πιό αναξιόπιστοι από τους intel.
> 
> για πόσταρε μία τα smart stats τους από το ocz toolbox... και ρίχνε του μια ματιά κάθε τόσο, κυρίως στο reallocated sector count και pending sectors
> 
> και κάνε και μια τσάρκα από το φόρουμ της ocz, θα δεις κάθε μέρα κάπου 10-20 άτομα να έχουν πρόβλημα με bad sectors και να τους λένε οι moderators "επιστρέψτέ το μας με rma".
> 
> και γω έχω πάρει 2 OCZ, ίδιο μοντέλο διαφορετική χωρητικότητα, ο ένας τα κακάρωσε εντώς _ωρών_ (τον αντικατέστησα με Intel). ο δεύτερος είναι οκ.




η στατιστικη που μου δειχνεις ειναι απριλιος 2011 μεχρι τοτε εχουν αλλαξει μοντελα και μοντελα 
το τεστ αφορα παλιους δισκους και οχι νεα μοντελα εγω παντως αλλα ουτε ο φιλος μου δεν εχουν προβλημα

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεσ και τα νεα τεστ
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5
για να δεις πιο ειναι οι καλυτεροι

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επειδη δεν ανοιγει στο παραθετω
solid.jpg

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δύσκολα από απόλυτα χειρότερη θα γίνει καλύτερη (δεν λέω "_η_ καλύτερη")

και τα rma rates είναι του 2011, γιατί ακόμα είμαστε ιούνιο 2012 και δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά δεδομένα. θα φάω τις κάλτσες μου αν το RMA rate των intel είναι χειρότερο των OCZ...

δεύτερον, οι μετρήσεις που μου δείχνεις, είναι και αυτές από το 2011

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

πιό πρόσφατες στατιστικές...



- Intel 0,1% (contre 0,3%)
- Crucial 0,8% (contre 1,9%)
- Corsair 2,9% (contre 2,7%)
- OCZ 4,2% (contre 3,5%)

 :hahahha:

----------


## herctrap

indexing στα Win7?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

για SSD λέμε τώρα; indexing off. defrag schedule off. defrag: δεν κάνεις ποτέ.

----------


## herctrap

sry αλλά τι είναι? και πως το απενεργοποιώ?

ο 330 120GB της Intell παίρνει 7,3 στο windows experience και 7,6 μετά το optimize από το Intell toolbox

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> πιό πρόσφατες στατιστικές...
> 
> 
> 
> - Intel 0,1% (contre 0,3%)
> - Crucial 0,8% (contre 1,9%)
> - Corsair 2,9% (contre 2,7%)
> - OCZ 4,2% (contre 3,5%)



Δες και ένα άλλο τεστ του chip
http://www.chip.pl/testy/pamieci-mas...t3-120g-120-gb

filika

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

τι να το κάνω που είναι πιό γρήγορο, όταν είναι ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ πιό αναξιόπιστα απο τους ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ σκληρούς; της intel στους χίλιους θα χαλάσει ΕΝΑΣ, της ocz θα χαλάσουν ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΠΕΝΤΕ
επίσης ΚΑΙ αυτό το τεστ είναι ενός έτους+

θες να δεις φρέσκο τεστ; δεν θες...

(πολλά λάθη στην αριθμητική μου, είμαι κουρασμένος...)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> τι να το κάνω που είναι πιό γρήγορο, όταν είναι ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ πιό αναξιόπιστα απο τους ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ σκληρούς; της intel στους χίλιους θα χαλάσει ΕΝΑΣ, της ocz θα χαλάσουν ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΠΕΝΤΕ
> επίσης ΚΑΙ αυτό το τεστ είναι ενός έτους+
> 
> θες να δεις φρέσκο τεστ; δεν θες...
> 
> (πολλά λάθη στην αριθμητική μου, είμαι κουρασμένος...)



δυστυχως φιλε δεν με επεισες γιατι και απο τεστ αυτο φαινεται καθαρα
η ανωτεροτητα της ocz,corsair,kinkston 120gb H INTEL απλως υπαρχει
για ταχυτητες να μην το συζητουμε βεβαια
για αξιοπιστια

ocz,corsair *ΜTBF:*2.000.0000 ωρες
kinkston *ΜTBF:*1.000.000 ωρεσ
intel *ΜTBF:*1.200.000 ωρες
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.320707
(παιρνει και 10 συμφωνα με αυτους που τον αγορασαν)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.320211
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.345351

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.305120

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εδω μπορεις να δεις τα νεοτερα τεστ OCZ Vertex 4 που ειναι ο κορυφαιος δισκος ssd της αγορασας
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=4
και εδω μπορεις να δεις τα προβληματα που εχουν οι INTEL δισκοι 
http://away.gr/2011/07/12/intel-320-ssd-bug/

φιλικα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το 8ΜΒ bug η intel το διόρθωσε και υπ'όψη, μιλάμε για παλιό σκληρό. 

το mtbf είναι αδιάφορο... η αγορά (δηλαδή οι μετρήσεις ΜΕΤΑ, όχι οι προγνώσεις ΠΡΙΝ) έδειξε ότι ένας στους χίλιους intel θα χαλάσει, ενώ ένας στους 20 ocz θα χαλάσει. Και οι 2 εταιρίες δίνουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση και δίνουν και ένα mtbf. 

τρίτον, ο 'κορυφαίος δίσκος της αγοράς' είναι το revodrive. όσο για τον vertex4 τον κοίταγα και γω, αλλά δεν είναι σαφώς πιό γρήγορος από τον intel 520. στα pcmark vantage hdd test, everest disk benchmark, atto disk benchmark ο intel είναι τουλάχιστο το ίδιο γρήγορος. 

τέταρτον, εσένα δεν πάω να σε πείσω, έκανες την επιλογή σου, ήσουν τυχερός (ρίχνε μια ματιά στο reallocated sector count πάντως μέρα τη μέρα) και αποκλείεται να πεισθείς λόγω ψυχολογίας. Πάω να γλυτώσω κανέναν άλλο, ακόμα ανατριχιάζω, κάθε μέρα στο forum της ocz 5-6 άτομα με reallocated sector count (και γω μαζί)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> το 8ΜΒ bug η intel το διόρθωσε και υπ'όψη, μιλάμε για παλιό σκληρό. 
> 
> το mtbf είναι αδιάφορο... η αγορά (δηλαδή οι μετρήσεις ΜΕΤΑ, όχι οι προγνώσεις ΠΡΙΝ) έδειξε ότι ένας στους χίλιους intel θα χαλάσει, ενώ ένας στους 20 ocz θα χαλάσει. Και οι 2 εταιρίες δίνουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση και δίνουν και ένα mtbf. 
> 
> τρίτον, ο 'κορυφαίος δίσκος της αγοράς' είναι το revodrive. όσο για τον vertex4 τον κοίταγα και γω, αλλά δεν είναι σαφώς πιό γρήγορος από τον intel 520. στα pcmark vantage hdd test, everest disk benchmark, atto disk benchmark ο intel είναι τουλάχιστο το ίδιο γρήγορος. 
> 
> τέταρτον, εσένα δεν πάω να σε πείσω, έκανες την επιλογή σου, ήσουν τυχερός (ρίχνε μια ματιά στο reallocated sector count πάντως μέρα τη μέρα) και αποκλείεται να πεισθείς λόγω ψυχολογίας. Πάω να γλυτώσω κανέναν άλλο, ακόμα ανατριχιάζω, κάθε μέρα στο forum της ocz 5-6 άτομα με reallocated sector count (και γω μαζί)




απλως θελω να σου εξηγησω οτι δεν σημαινει οτι αν ενα μοντελο μιας εταιριας βγηκε μαπα σημαινει οτι ολοι οι δισκοι ειναι για πεταμα
εγω αγορα τρεις δισκους wd black sata ενα 2,5 και δυο 3,5 και ειχαν προβληματα μετα απο καπιο διαστημα και το καταστημα τους αλλαξε και δεν ειχαν οι επομενοι δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα 
προβληματικη φουρνια ηταν
 αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι η εταιρια ειναι της πλακας
το ιδιο ισχυει και για την seagaete που ειχε προβλημα στο firmware σε καποια μοντελα αλλα τα επομενα μοντελα ηταν κορυφη
το ιδιο ισχυει και για solid state τα πρωτα μοντελα ειχαν προβληματα αλλα οι σημερινοι ειναι καλυτεροι απο τους παλαιοτερους και ποιο αξιοπιστοι η τεχνολογια εξελίσσεται
και με ενα update διορθώνονται τα προβληματα
ειχα αγορασει δυο καρτες γραφικων asus και μου καηκαν σε δυο χρονια και παλι το καταστημα μου τις αντικατεστησε με αλλο μοντελο και μου ειπε οτι συγκεκριμενο μοντελο ειχε προβλημα
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι η εταιρια ειναι της πλακας
εσυ ετυχες στην προβληματικη φουρνια συμβαινουν αυτα

φιλικα συζητηση κανουμε

φιλικα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εγώ, από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται να σου εξηγήσω ότι αν κανείς θέλει να αγοράσει SSD και ενώ ξέρει ότι οι OCZ είναι σαράντα φορές πιό αναξιόπιστοι από τους intel... και αγοράσει OCZ, ρισκάρει πολλά

το ότι σου χάλασαν εσένα ή δεν μου χάλασαν εμένα, κάρτες γραφικών κτλ, δεν είναι στατιστικά σημαντικά γεγονότα. πολύ μικρό δείγμα. γι'αυτό και δεν στάθηκα στο ότι μου χάλασε ο ένας ocz, ούτε στο ότι δεν μου χάλασε ο άλλος OCZ, μήτε στο ότι δεν μου χάλασε ο μοναδικός intel.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> εγώ, από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται να σου εξηγήσω ότι αν κανείς θέλει να αγοράσει SSD και ενώ ξέρει ότι οι OCZ είναι σαράντα φορές πιό αναξιόπιστοι από τους intel... και αγοράσει OCZ, ρισκάρει πολλά
> 
> το ότι σου χάλασαν εσένα ή δεν μου χάλασαν εμένα, κάρτες γραφικών κτλ, δεν είναι στατιστικά σημαντικά γεγονότα. πολύ μικρό δείγμα. γι'αυτό και δεν στάθηκα στο ότι μου χάλασε ο ένας ocz, ούτε στο ότι δεν μου χάλασε ο άλλος OCZ, μήτε στο ότι δεν μου χάλασε ο μοναδικός intel.



σεβαστη η αποψη σου εγω και δυο φιλοι μου πηραμε ocz δεν εχουμε προβλημα ειμαστε τυχεροι οπως αναφερεις
τωρα να βγει κανενας ελλατωματικος επιστροφη και αντικατασταση απλα πραγματα το εχω κανει για hardware πολλεσ φορες
εγω οταν αγοραζω κοιταζω πρωτα τις επιδοσεις του αλλα και κριτικη των αγοραστων για ssd γιατι αν ειναι αργος καλητερα να παρω απλο δισκο
η στατιστικη ειναι για τις εταιριες καποιον συμφεροντων που υπηρετουν 
οπως γινεται π.χ στα galop διαφορων εφημεριδων που υποστηριζουν
αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη 

φιλικα

----------


## herctrap

τελικά πως απενεργοποιούμε το Indexing στα Win7?

----------


## gas_liosia

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω οτι στις μέρες μας τα χρήματα δεν τα πετάμε τόσο εύκολα όσο παλιότερα. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μια διαφορά των ~80 ευρώ, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουν την ίδια κάλυψη εγγύησης. Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε οτι μιλάμε για σκληρούς της τάξεως των 120 GB. Που σημαίνει οτι το μόνο που ρισκάρει κανείς είναι... το λειτουργικό, αφού συνήθως έχουμε μεγάλους σκληρούς της τάξεως των Terra για την αποθήκευση των αρχείων μας. Το θέμα για εμένα είναι οι αποδόσεις και η χαμηλότερη τιμή. Το αν θα καεί και μου δώσουν έναν καινούργιο δεν με αφορά και πολύ. Τα φορμάτ τα έχουμε φάει στην μάπα ούτως ή άλλως. "Οπαδός" σε συγκεκριμένες μεγάλες εταιρείες έχω πάψει να είμαι καθώς πολλές φορές μου βγήκε σε κακό...

----------

BESTCHRISS (25-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> επιστροφη και αντικατασταση απλα πραγματα το εχω κανει για hardware πολλεσ φορες



και γω, αλλά το να σκάω λεφτά για μεταφορικές και να περιμένω πότε θα μου το αντικαταστήσουν καταντάει βαρετό μετά από την 20η φορά. Οπότε προτιμώ την εταιρία με πιό αξιόπιστα προϊόντα, γιατί το 5% διαφορά στις επιδόσεις δεν λέει κάτι... 





> και κριτικη των αγοραστων για ssd γιατι αν ειναι αργος καλητερα να παρω απλο δισκο



 αυτό είδες εσύ από τα benchmarks που εμφανίστηκαν στο thread? ο 520 είναι αλλού πιό γρήγορος, αλλού πιό αργός από τον vertex4





> η στατιστικη ειναι για τις εταιριες καποιον συμφεροντων που υπηρετουν οπως γινεται π.χ στα galop διαφορων εφημεριδων που υποστηριζουν



ανοησίες. το ίδιο ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί για τα σχόλια των αγοραστών στο eshop και για τα benchmarks... αλλά δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο, είπα; όχι... δεύτερον, το ότι είναι αναξιόπιστοι επαληθεύεται πολύ εύκολα αν κάνεις μια βόλτα από τα forum της OCZ που βογκάει όλος ο κόσμος. ή πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι το γαλλικό site έχει συμφέρον να θάψει την εκάστοτε εταιρία; συνομοσιολογίες..





> τελικά πως απενεργοποιούμε το Indexing στα Win7?



start-> γραψε indexing και θα σου βγάλει indexing options ξήλωσε από κει ό,τι θες. εγώ αφήνω το start menu. αν θες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κοίτα το Help ή το google, θα στα πουν καλύτερα.





> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω οτι στις μέρες μας τα χρήματα  δεν τα πετάμε τόσο εύκολα όσο παλιότερα.



πολυ καλύτερη αγορά να δώσω περισσότερα λεφτά σε εταιρία που είναι σαράντα φορές πιό αξιόπιστη, παρά να αγοράσω κάτι το οποίο σύμφωνα με τις στατιστικές είναι 45 φορές πιό αναξιόπιστο. Πέταμα λεφτών αυτό; για σκέψου το.





> το μόνο που ρισκάρει κανείς είναι... το λειτουργικό,



και τα προγράμματα, και το χρόνο για να τα ξαναεγκαταστήσεις και τις ρυθμίσεις και ένα κάρο άλλα.





> Terra για την αποθήκευση  των αρχείων μας.



Terra είναι η Γη. Tera είναι το 10^12.





> Το θέμα για εμένα είναι οι αποδόσεις και η χαμηλότερη  τιμή. Το αν θα καεί και μου δώσουν έναν καινούργιο δεν με αφορά και  πολύ.



... όσο είναι μεσ'την εγγύηση.





> Τα φορμάτ τα έχουμε φάει στην μάπα ούτως ή άλλως.



αν δεν ξέρεις να διορθώνεις με άλλο τρόπο τα προβλήματα και πέφτεις να ξαναεγκαταστήσεις λειτουργικό, κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά. ("φορμάτ" είναι όταν δημιουργείς filesystem σε partition. format δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού και εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού δεν σημαίνει κατ'ανάγκη format. τώρα γιατί στην ελλάδα έχει μείνει αυτό; μάλλον για εντυπώσεις... άμα ο τεχνικός πει "αααα χρειαζεται ΦΟΡΜΑΤ" ακούει ο αδαής πελάτης και αναρωτιέται, ενώ άμα του πεις "επανεγκατάσταση λειτουργικού" γνωστές λέξεις είναι και θα ξυνίσει όταν του ζητήσεις 50 ευρά για να του βάλεις κάτι που ήδη έχει το μηχάνημά σου... τεσπά... η ελλάδα έχει γεμίσει μπακαλοτεχνίτες που το φορματ το έχουν σα πασατέμπο, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά (πασατέμπο= pasa tempo, να περνάς την ώρα σου))

----------

herctrap (26-06-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω απο εκει που αγοραζω δεν εχει ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ
και δευτερον εχω 5 pc ετοιμοπολεμα οποτε δεν με ενδιαφερει η αναμονη
και παντα μου εχουν αντικαταστησει προιοντα ακομη και μετα απο 2,5 χρονια
τι να πουν οι καημενοι που αγορασαν Intel 320 SSDs και κλαινε τα λεφτα τους
καπου διαβασα οτι βγαζουν προβληματα και 520 σειρα 
δεν πειραζει intel ειναι και θα την πληρωνει ο κοσμος
λεφτα υπαρχουν

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ανοησίες. το ίδιο ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί για τα σχόλια των αγοραστών στο eshop και για τα benchmarks... αλλά δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο, είπα; όχι... δεύτερον, το ότι είναι αναξιόπιστοι επαληθεύεται πολύ εύκολα αν κάνεις μια βόλτα από τα forum της OCZ που βογκάει όλος ο κόσμος. ή πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι το γαλλικό site έχει συμφέρον να θάψει την εκάστοτε εταιρία; συνομοσιολογίες..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (πασατέμπο= pasa tempo, να περνάς την ώρα σου))



φυσικα γιατι και μπορει να τα παιρνει απο την intel εχει φαει ενα σωρο προστιμα για αθεμητο ανταγωνισμο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ε ναι, αφού βγάζει αποτέλεσμα που δε σε συμφέρει, "τα παίρνουν"... γιατί δεν είπες το ίδιο για τα benchmarks; εκεί αποκλείεται να τα παίρνουν;

----------


## picdev

> αν δεν ξέρεις να διορθώνεις με άλλο τρόπο τα προβλήματα και πέφτεις να ξαναεγκαταστήσεις λειτουργικό, κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά. ("φορμάτ" είναι όταν δημιουργείς filesystem σε partition. format δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού και εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού δεν σημαίνει κατ'ανάγκη format. τώρα γιατί στην ελλάδα έχει μείνει αυτό; μάλλον για εντυπώσεις... άμα ο τεχνικός πει "αααα χρειαζεται ΦΟΡΜΑΤ" ακούει ο αδαής πελάτης και αναρωτιέται, ενώ άμα του πεις "επανεγκατάσταση λειτουργικού" γνωστές λέξεις είναι και θα ξυνίσει όταν του ζητήσεις 50 ευρά για να του βάλεις κάτι που ήδη έχει το μηχάνημά σου... τεσπά... η ελλάδα έχει γεμίσει μπακαλοτεχνίτες που το φορματ το έχουν σα πασατέμπο, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά (πασατέμπο= pasa tempo, να περνάς την ώρα σου))



εγώ όταν κάνω εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού κάνω format στο διαμέρισμα , και μετά επιλέγω εγκατάσταση,
αν δεν κάνεις format στο διαμέρισμα θα έχεις δύο καταλόγους windows.
τέλος αφού είσαι μάγκας και λύνεις όλα τα προβλήματα των windows  των ιών μεσα σε μία ώρα, σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια , όλοι οι άλλοι ειναι μπακαλοτεχνίτες 

[/QUOTE]

----------


## gas_liosia

Κατ' αρχήν δεν ξέρω γιατί με στρίμωξες στη γωνία την ώρα που εξέφρασα την προσωπική μου γνώμη...




> πολυ καλύτερη αγορά να δώσω περισσότερα λεφτά σε εταιρία που είναι σαράντα φορές πιό αξιόπιστη, παρά να αγοράσω κάτι το οποίο σύμφωνα με τις στατιστικές είναι 45 φορές πιό αναξιόπιστο. Πέταμα λεφτών αυτό; για σκέψου το.



 Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι είχα κινητό τηλέφωνο αξίας 650 ευρώ και μόλις έληξε η εγγύηση ένα βράδυ έσβησε και δεν ξανά άνοιξε. Όταν το πήγα στην εταιρεία μου είπαν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τι φταίει... η μόνη λύση είναι πλακέτα η οποία κοστίζει 380 ευρώ... εννοείται πως δεν το έφτιαξα και συν της άλλης πλήρωσα και 8 ευρώ για την διάγνωση... την οποία ήξερα από πριν.





> και τα προγράμματα, και το χρόνο για να τα ξαναεγκαταστήσεις και τις ρυθμίσεις και ένα κάρο άλλα.



Σίγουρα είναι κόπος αλλά δεν θα τα βάψω και μαύρα. Άλλωστε αν είσαι "μάγκας" όπως φαίνεται από τον τρόπο που μου απαντάς θα μπορούσες να έχεις μια εικόνα του "ολοκληρωμένου" λειτουργικού σου στα μέτρα σου χωρίς να κουραστείς καθόλου.






> Terra είναι η Γη. Tera είναι το 10^12.



Αυτό σου το σχόλιο για εμένα λέει πολλά... γι' αυτό και δε θα το σχολιάσω...






> ... όσο είναι μεσ'την εγγύηση.



Ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως αν πρόκειται για ελαττωματικό προϊόν το πρόβλημα θα στο παρουσιάσει πολύ πριν από την εγγύηση. Μετά την εγγύηση ό,τι και να έχεις κάνεις τον σταυρό σου...





> αν δεν ξέρεις να διορθώνεις με άλλο τρόπο τα προβλήματα και πέφτεις να ξαναεγκαταστήσεις λειτουργικό, κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά. ("φορμάτ" είναι όταν δημιουργείς filesystem σε partition. format δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού και εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού δεν σημαίνει κατ'ανάγκη format. τώρα γιατί στην ελλάδα έχει μείνει αυτό; μάλλον για εντυπώσεις... άμα ο τεχνικός πει "αααα χρειαζεται ΦΟΡΜΑΤ" ακούει ο αδαής πελάτης και αναρωτιέται, ενώ άμα του πεις "επανεγκατάσταση λειτουργικού" γνωστές λέξεις είναι και θα ξυνίσει όταν του ζητήσεις 50 ευρά για να του βάλεις κάτι που ήδη έχει το μηχάνημά σου... τεσπά... η ελλάδα έχει γεμίσει μπακαλοτεχνίτες που το φορματ το έχουν σα πασατέμπο, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά (πασατέμπο= pasa tempo, να περνάς την ώρα σου))



Αν όλα αυτά τα "κολακευτικά" σου λόγια απευθύνονται σε εμένα... πραγματικά λυπάμαι. Διότι: 1ον) Δεν είμαι τεχνικός υπολογιστών χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει αν έχω κάποιες γνώσεις ή όχι, και 2ον) το αν έχω κάνει έναν μεγάλο αριθμό φορμάτ για την πάρτη μου δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο τα έκανα. Στην περίπτωσή μου αν κολλήσω κάποιον δυνατό ιο, πιο λίγο χρόνο θα μου πάρει να κάνω μια νέα εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού από το να κάτσω να φάω την ώρα μου ψάχνοντας και μάλιστα με ελάχιστες πιθανότητες να το διορθώσω.
Ο καθένας πράττει όπως κρίνει καλύτερα, τώρα αν αυτός ο κάποιος είναι επαγγελματίας είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------

BESTCHRISS (25-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> εγω απο εκει που αγοραζω δεν εχει ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ



όταν χάλασε ο ocz η εταιρία ήθελε να της πληρώσω 50 ευρά το κούριερ για να τους τον στείλω... ο σκληρός έκανε 120.





> και δευτερον εχω 5 pc ετοιμοπολεμα οποτε δεν με ενδιαφερει η αναμονη



δεν έχουν όλοι τόσα λεφτά ώστε να έχουν πέντε υπολογιστές που να μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Θα έλεγα ότι πολύ λίγοι έχουν.





> και παντα μου εχουν αντικαταστησει προιοντα ακομη και μετα απο 2,5 χρονια



ήταν στην εγγύηση. αν δεν ήταν, θα στο αλλάζανε;





> τι να πουν οι καημενοι που αγορασαν Intel 320 SSDs και κλαινε τα λεφτα τους



η intel ήταν η μοναδική εταιρία που με firmware διόρθωσε πλήρος το πρόβλημα του sandforce controller. Δεν τα κλαίνε τα λεφτά τους.





> καπου διαβασα οτι βγαζουν προβληματα και 520 σειρα



και γω διάβασα κάπου ότι είναι οι πλέον αξιόπιστοι.





> δεν πειραζει intel ειναι και θα την πληρωνει ο κοσμος



φυσικά και θα αγοράσω intel ssd, γιατί στατιστικά είναι δεκάδες φορές πιό σίγουρη αγορά από την ocz. και έχω αγοράσει 2 ocz και 1 intel ssd. ΚΑΙ οι 2 ocz βγάλαν bad sectors στις πρώτες ώρες λειτουργίας. Κατά δεύτερον, Intel πράμα έχω να αγοράσω από το 1998 που πήρα έναν celeron 433.





> λεφτα υπαρχουν



σε άλλη χώρα ζεις





> φιλικα



αρκετός ο σαρκασμός ή το λές έτσι.

edit: congrats to all!

----------


## gas_liosia

> εγώ όταν κάνω εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού κάνω format στο διαμέρισμα , και μετά επιλέγω εγκατάσταση,
> αν δεν κάνεις format στο διαμέρισμα θα έχεις δύο καταλόγους windows.
> τέλος αφού είσαι μάγκας και λύνεις όλα τα προβλήματα των windows  των ιών μεσα σε μία ώρα, σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια , όλοι οι άλλοι ειναι μπακαλοτεχνίτες



Με πρόλαβες αλλά έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου!

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Με πρόλαβες αλλά έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου!



άλλο το format, άλλο το quick format. δεν σε φαντάζομαι να περιμένεις τις ώρες που θα χρειαζόταν για να κάνει το format... εκτός του ότι από vista και μετά δεν έχεις καν την επιλογή.

πρόβλημα με ιούς _ποτέ_ δεν είχα, για να φάω χρόνο να το διορθώσω, όποιος είχε προβλημα με ιό, με _πλήρωσε_ για να τον φτιάξω. διαφορετικό αυτό...

----------


## picdev

ούτε τα 7 έχουν το αργό format , τελικά μόνος σου τα λές ... δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνει το αργό.....
ανάλογα τον ιό, υπαχουν ιοί που κάνουν ζημιά στην επαναφορά συστήματος, στο firewall , στο security center και γενικά δεν βγαίνουν εκτός αν δοκιμάσεις όλες τις προτροπές που έχουν γραφτεί σε forum , εκεί δεν κάθεσαι να ψάχνεις 2 βδομάδες κάνεις *format*

----------


## gas_liosia

> πρόβλημα με ιούς _ποτέ_ δεν είχα, για να φάω χρόνο να το διορθώσω, όποιος είχε προβλημα με ιό, με _πλήρωσε_ για να τον φτιάξω. διαφορετικό αυτό...



...(?) Άρα είχες πρόβλημα με ιούς που πληρώθηκες να τους φτιάξεις; Δε σε πολυκατάλαβα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> όταν χάλασε ο ocz η εταιρία ήθελε να της πληρώσω 50 ευρά το κούριερ για να τους τον στείλω... ο σκληρός έκανε 120.
> 
> 
> 
> δεν έχουν όλοι τόσα λεφτά ώστε να έχουν πέντε υπολογιστές που να μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Θα έλεγα ότι πολύ λίγοι έχουν.
> 
> 
> 
> ήταν στην εγγύηση. αν δεν ήταν, θα στο αλλάζανε;
> ...



με λιγα λογια τα pc μου δεν ειναι τελευταιας τεχνολογιας 
την intel την παρατησα το 2004 απο τοτε μονο amd
 το <λεφτα υπαρχουν > το εγραψα ειρωνικα ουτε εμενα με περισσευουν για να πεταξω λεφτα και να παρω intel ssd χωρις να υπαρχει καποιος σοβαρος λογος 
τα τεστ εκαναν προς συμφερον της intel επιμενω γιατι ξερω τι πρακτικες ακολουθει
φυσικα ολα τα προιοντα ηταν στην εγγυηση τωρα αν χαλασει ο δισκος οπως μου χαλασε μετα απο 7 χρονια βεβαια θα πληρωσω να αγορασω αλλον
*επισης δεν ειναι ΑΝΟΗΤΟΙ οσοι αγοραζουν ocz και εξυπνοι οσοι αγοραζουν intel (αυτοι που τον αγορασαν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι μαλλον για σενα ειναι ασχετοι)
*για μενα εξυπνοι ειναι αυτοι που αγοραζουν φθηνοτερο προιον καλυτερο με λιγοτερα χρηματα και κανουν την ιδια δουλεια
*η απορια μου ειναι γιατι εισαι κολλημενος με την intel εχεις κανενα συμφερον;
*ξερεις αν μου ελεγες αλλες εταιριες και οχι μονο αυτην ισως το συζητουσα(corsair,kingston,adata,*SUPERTALENT,MUSHKIN,samsung,APACER,pny,verbatim κ.λ.π)
*βεβαια να μην αναφερθω στους σκληρους δισκους *ocz pci-express Enterprise,workstation,enthusiast* που οι αλλοι δισκοι ειναι απλως οδοντοκρεμες 
αλλα για τους νεους ssd *Octane,Synapse Cache* να μην συζητησουμε για επιδοσεις
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...d_state_drives
http://e-pcmag.gr/news/proto-ssd-me-xoritikotita-1tb
http://e-pcmag.gr/news/ena-neo-ssd-e...liro-sas-disko
ετσι για απλη ενημερωση
και εδω μπορεις να θαυμασεις την Intel
http://www.apn.gr/news/tech-news/%CF...7%CE%BD-intel/

επισης να γνωριζεις οτι προσωπικη σου αποψη δεν ειναι και αποψη ολων αναγκαστικα 
αυτο που πιστευεις ειναι δικαιωμα σου δημοκρατια εχουμε 
για αυτο υπαρχουν επιλογες για τον καθενα αλλιως θα υπηρχε μια εταιρια και θα εσφαζε στις τιμες

φιλικα

----------


## herctrap

ζορίστηκε λίγο για να βγάλει το Portal στο φεγγάρι


*έβαλα νέα πάστα - απλα το δικό μου έχει wankel και πιάνει και 9,000 στροφές όχι σαν τα δικά σας που βαράνε κόφτες από τις 7,000

----------


## picdev

το μαλί που μαζεύει στις γρίλιες του ανεμιστήρα το έβγαλες? 70 βαθμοί νομίζω ότι είναι μεγάλη θερμοκρασία

----------


## herctrap

εννοείτε

70-78 βαθμούς idle 

και 90 στο portal2

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

90? δεν θα ένοιωθα άνετα με τέτοια θερμοκρασία. Όχι ότι ο επεξεργαστής θα ζοριστεί, αλλά με τέτοια θερμοκρασία θα ζορίζεται το υπόλοιπο μηχάνημα και θα ξεραθεί η πάστα πολύ πιό σύντομα. 70+ idle ηζ νοτ γκούντ. νοτ γκουντ ατ ωλ.

----------


## herctrap

το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα το case του laptop είναι πιο κρύο από ότι πριν

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε ηρακλη η θερμοκρασια ειναι αρκετα υψηλη ιδιως του επεξεργαστη αλλα και της μητρικης η ψυχτρα εναι χαλκου η αλουμινιου
αλλες λυσεις ειναι το χαλκου heatsink και ανεμιστηρες ιδιως τωρα το καλοκαιρι και ιδιως αν το λειτουργεις πολλες ωρες
αλλα δοκιμασε και αλλο προγραμμα οπως το everest 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=...rom=R40&_clu=2
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_stpo...rt=nc&LH_BIN=1
φιλικα

----------

